# Anyone got a resin driveway.



## postman (10 Oct 2020)

Mrs P thinks we need our driveway replacing.I agree it's broken paving slabs.All most of the cracked by the car.It does look a mess.So we have admired a neighbours concrete pressed drive.But ours is three times as long.I am also worried where the rainwater will go to,it might flood next doors garage.So resin is looking the best bet,water runs aay through it.So anyone got one and what faults if any should i be worried about.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Oct 2020)

I wouldn't expect a resin driveway to remain porous for more than a couple of years due to silting and leaf mulch etc.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Oct 2020)

Block paving is porous. All the joints will let water seep away.


----------



## midlife (10 Oct 2020)

I quite like Marshalls Tegula


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> Mrs P thinks we need our driveway replacing.I agree it's broken paving slabs.All most of the cracked by the car.It does look a mess.So we have admired a neighbours concrete pressed drive.But ours is three times as long.I am also worried where the rainwater will go to,it might flood next doors garage.So resin is looking the best bet,water runs aay through it.So anyone got one and what faults if any should i be worried about.



Mrs @BoldonLad has expressed a desire for a resin drive. We have block paved drive at the moment.

I would have thought any competent drive laying Company/Tradesperson would consider drainage? We certainly have no problem with the block paved drive, installer included a drainage channel covered with grid, and "hooked in" to existing drainage system.

I think the Resin drives look vey smart, but, I would prefer to wait and see how they weather, before committing.

Our block paved drive requires minimal maintenance (which I like), I apply "Wet & Forget" once per year, to deal with the small amount of moss in the joints, and, apply kiln dried sand about once every two years.

But, all of this discussion is pointless, if Mrs P is anything like Mrs @BoldonLad, you will be having a Resin Drive


----------



## keithmac (10 Oct 2020)

There's 3 or 4 Resin drives down our street, they all have a drain strip built in.

Seem hard wearing enough mind.


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2020)

We have gravel, cheap but needs a bit of weeding. 
the benefit is it is very porous.
pressed concrete looks rubbish after a few years. As above id like to see what resin looks like in 10 years time.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

Personally, I think they look awful. But then my own driveway looks as if the Luftwaffe have had a pop at it.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2020)

I work for someone who is very rich. They have had one installed. It is about 100 metres long, granite grey in colour, edged in rough granite setts.

It looks nice, but the firm who installed it didn’t dig down far enough. The edging setts are proud of the surrounding area. We have used 8 tonnes of topsoil to make it less noticeable (needed double that really). The house is near Thurlestone. The soil is the south Devon red soil. They live down a little rural lane that gets dirty in winter. Give it a few months and they’ll have two red lines running all the way down it.

Because it’s so long, with a roundabout at the house end it was put down in sections. You can see the join. You can see high and low spots in it too.

On the face of it, it looks nice, but I think It was hard to control at that size. On a normal domestic size I think it would look good.

It cost them £60k.....


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> I work for someone who is very rich. They have had one installed. It is about 100 metres long, granite grey in colour, edged in rough granite setts.


Very rich, stupid long driveway...it must be Michael Carroll!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I would have thought any competent drive laying Company/Tradesperson would consider drainage?


That would be your first mistake.


----------



## Beebo (11 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> I work for someone who is very rich. They have had one installed. It is about 100 metres long, granite grey in colour, edged in rough granite setts.
> 
> It looks nice, but the firm who installed it didn’t dig down far enough. The edging setts are proud of the surrounding area. We have used 8 tonnes of topsoil to make it less noticeable (needed double that really). The house is near Thurlestone. The soil is the south Devon red soil. They live down a little rural lane that gets dirty in winter. Give it a few months and they’ll have two red lines running all the way down it.
> 
> ...


That sees stupid, its not designed that sort of scenario. 
What’s the recommended weight bearing load for a resin drive way, it cant be huge.
All it will take is a massive delivery lorry dropping off some building materials and the drive will sink.


----------



## byegad (11 Oct 2020)

> I would have thought any competent drive laying Company/Tradesperson would consider drainage? We certainly have no problem with the block paved drive, installer included a drainage channel covered with grid, and "hooked in" to existing drainage system.


Edited.
You'd have thought so. But one near neighbour had the whole of his front garden done with bricks. They come up to his neighbour's house wall and have partly covered , but only partly, an air brick. As it's a bit of a slope down to this all the run off will go into the air brick so dampening the wall. Had it been my house I'd have raised holy hell.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2020)

i have seen quite a bit of resin driveways done at friends places and it did not last long, the council used it on some footpaths also it was broken and missing bit in just over a year. All a bit unfortunate as I really like it, I have about 70 yards of gravel driveway with block paving for 3+ plus cars here, a Wet and Forget fan also.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Oct 2020)

Aforementioned driveway


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2020)

We need our drive doing , I think it's all down to the amount of times I have ridden over it


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Aforementioned driveway
> View attachment 552543
> 
> 
> ...


A drive way !! That’s a bleedin B road


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> A drive way !! That’s a bleedin B road


B for BUGGERED!
I was there today. The granite setts were laid on wet cement on grass. NO haunching to the outside.
They are starting to wobble like Shane McGowans teeth!


----------



## Colin Grigson (7 Nov 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Aforementioned driveway
> View attachment 552543
> 
> 
> ...


That looks dreadful


----------



## Kingfisher101 (7 Nov 2020)

Just get tarmac its a lot cheaper.
I dont see the point in paying money out for things like resin drives.


----------



## annedonnelly (7 Nov 2020)

My new neighbours had one put in. It looks really good - makes mine (two strips of concrete with pebbles between) look very shabby. It has, however, now got a mark on it & if I were them I'd be disappointed with that. I'm not sure how porous it is - they still need their wellies to get out the front door when we have very heavy rain - I think they ought to have waited to see what the drainage was like instead of putting a new drive in a fortnight after moving in.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2020)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Just get tarmac its a lot cheaper.
> I dont see the point in paying money out for things like resin drives.



Maybe it is not just about the money.


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Maybe it is not just about the money.



Agreed. It's often a status symbol.

My drive's awful; old tarmac, broken slabs/slabs/concrete, stones over a garden patch. And it makes the biggest house on the street look bad with most of the others just having tarmac or resin.

However, in all other respects the house is clean, tidy and recently renovated. We'll get a new driveway at some point in the next year - hence my following this thread - but resin probably won't be it.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Agreed. It's often a status symbol.
> 
> My drive's awful; old tarmac, broken slabs/slabs/concrete, stones over a garden patch. And it makes the biggest house on the street look bad with most of the others just having tarmac or resin.
> 
> However, in all other respects the house is clean, tidy and recently renovated. We'll get a new driveway at some point in the next year - hence my following this thread - but resin probably won't be it.




It would not be my choice either for all of my drive, but it does look nice.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Nov 2020)

Are resin driveways made from the same stuff they use for children's playgrounds?


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Are resin driveways made from the same stuff they use for children's playgrounds?



They're like a rubber mulch: https://www.ecosurface.co.uk/rubber-mulch/
That _can_ be used for driveways. Hmmm


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Just get tarmac its a lot cheaper.
> I dont see the point in paying money out for things like resin drives.


I have always liked those drives from black tarmac with red bits embedded. It just looks classy to me.


----------

